# passing cars t a red light



## rockshox203 (Jun 11, 2007)

Is it legal in New York State to pass cars at a red light to make a right turn? I did this w/o realizing there was a cop on the side of the road with someone who was pulled over. They kind of gave me a weird look. Can they mail me a ticket for this?


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

If there is a line of cars stopped at a stop light, and there is a right-turn turning lane, then there is nothing wrong with entering the turning lane to make a turn. This isn't really passing, as you are changing direction at the light, and it's on the right-hand side.

Unless your situation is not as I described, there should be no issues with this.


----------

